# Maritime Radio Day 2020 Results



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Considering the poor condx not a bad turn out.


----------



## DickGraham (Oct 2, 2017)

Well it was quite enjoyable despite the QRN/QSB and even with my 10 watt rig I wasn't last(Applause) - MM7RNF


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

It was hard going sometimes - high levels of QRN/QSB on 20m and 10/15m unusable most of the time. Even the special GB0GKB callsign couldn't attract many contacts, although the fact that I couldn't operate on 30/40/80m probably had more to do with it. Good fun though.

Larry G4HLN +


----------



## gwzm (Nov 7, 2005)

It was hard going here in GM-land. Lots of QRM/QRN, variable propagation and deep QSB. It sounded like the south of England and N. European stations were working a lot of stations I just couldn’t hear. Still, there’s always next year to look forward to.

Happy days,
gwzm/GM4GZQ


----------



## johnvvc (Feb 8, 2008)

*Mrd*

This time MRD was a big disappointment for me. I’d just had detached retina surgery and my vision was pretty bad. I normally use computer logging but I couldn’t even see the screen and only stayed on air for a couple of hours! So to those who regularly work GLV – my apologies. 

73’s and hopefully see you all next year.


----------



## J. Davies (Dec 29, 2010)

I managed two QSOs with Hong Kong stations. One ship and one coast. I must have worked that operator many times when I was on Swire ships in and out of HK. No EU or US stations heard. Conditions were rock bottom.


----------

